# Work stand



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Just purchased a feedback sports pro-elite work standhttp://feedbacksports.com/shop/Pro-Elite-Work-Stand-P1C1.aspx and the bontrager stand adapter: http://bontrager.com/model/07156 The adapter does not fit the jaws of the stand. Is there any other adapter or technique to use so I do not damage the seatpost of my 2011 Madone? Rubber inserts do not fit either. Can I just wrap it in a piece of rubber?

Norm


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

I purchased a parker work stand and just use the standard clamp in comes with. My LBS uses the same stand and just said to not use the clamp feature. Just spin the clamp close finger tight. I have not had a problem.


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

Hamsey,

I have the same stand, adapter and 2011 Madone and I am not having any clamping issues.
The adapter does fit tight on seat mast cap.


Scott


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Rocks,

Can you get a picture or explain how you got it to fit. I just do not see it happening. Thanks!

Norm


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Rocks,

Thanks for the photos. Do you use the rubber strap and pins to close the clamp around the seatpost? Feels like it might not last.

Norm


----------



## andirocks (Mar 24, 2007)

I really don't use the little rubber strap, the hindge in the clamp has enough friction that the clamp won't open on it's own.


Scott


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Blacktop (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry, newbie question. Why do you use this adapter? Is it to protect a carbon seat post or??


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Blacktop said:


> Sorry, newbie question. Why do you use this adapter? Is it to protect a carbon seat post or??


Yes, you don't want to crush it.


----------



## ssturm (Nov 19, 2009)

carbon and aluminum, use common sense. it is not a water tube ...


----------

